# Quadrafire Clear Control Box Blue Light Blinks 4 times and stove does not start?



## Don2222 (May 3, 2014)

*Quadrafire Clear Control Box Blue Light Blinks 4 times and stove does not start?*

Hello

*Cannot find this status light blinking msg, so does anyone know what it means?*

New clear control box blue light blinks 4 times - stove does not start.

Quadrafire Contour new clear control box blue light blinks 4 times, the wood pellet stove does not start and the exhaust bower is running and red call light does not come on. The stove was working but ran out of pellets and pressing the reset button does not help.

See video


----------



## Mt Bob (May 3, 2014)

I believe the 4 only means setting 4,you have another problem.https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/quad-control-box-settings-specifications.58411/


----------



## Don2222 (May 3, 2014)

bob bare said:


> I believe the 4 only means setting 4,you have another problem.https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/quad-control-box-settings-specifications.58411/



The rotary switch is set for position 4 for the Castile/Contour model. Hmmm Thanks

Well, I jumped the vacuum switch, and the Hi Limit switch and Feed motor still does not work. Then I pulled the auger and feed motor and put the AC test cord with the test molex connector on it.

See video - The feed motor works! so now what?


----------



## Don2222 (May 3, 2014)

Hello

The key is that the red call light did not come on since the feed motor works!
Well I check all the wiring and then jumpered out the T-Stat terminals on the back of the stove. The red call light came on and the stove worked!

So I traced the T-Stat wiring and checked all the connections and they seemed fine. Then I pulled the T-Stat and though when was the last time I changed the batteries? I could not remember!

Pic 1 - Feed motor test with AC test cord and molex test connector
Pic 2 - Checked yellow T-Stat wires inside of stove
Pic 3 - T-Stat wires go to wall box connector
Pic 3 - T-Stat wires go to octagonal work box and the to T-Stat
Pic 4 - T-Stat on wood circut box enclosure in shed
Pic 5 - Batteries in T-Stat
Pic 6 - Tester shows batteries are weak!


----------



## Mt Bob (May 4, 2014)

On a quad no call light tstat is always first check.The clear box has a procedure to test all motors and ignitor,bottom of second page.Glad you got it running.


----------



## Don2222 (May 4, 2014)

bob bare said:


> On a quad no call light tstat is always first check.The clear box has a procedure to test all motors and ignitor,bottom of second page.Glad you got it running.



Yes

Well, now I have another Contour I picked up to get running so I am definately up for it now. 
These Contours are such GEMs ! ! !


----------



## tjnamtiw (May 4, 2014)

Was this just to test us, Don, because I know you would check the call light first?  I've posted a couple of times for people to check their thermostat batteries because they may light up the indicators but they don't have the power to pull in the relay.


----------



## Don2222 (May 4, 2014)

tjnamtiw said:


> Was this just to test us, Don, because I know you would check the call light first?  I've posted a couple of times for people to check their thermostat batteries because they may light up the indicators but they don't have the power to pull in the relay.


Yes also to try and remember when I changed the batteries last.  LOL

Do you like the test connector? I wanted to try that too. LOL

Also shows what a good stove it is.


----------



## tjnamtiw (May 5, 2014)

Yea, that's a good SAFE way to test the motor!  I like it.  Beats sticking the two wires into the outlet!  
You WERE just borderline on the batteries and that's not measuring them under a load.  I check my NICAD's on my model planes with a tester that puts them under load before every flight.  Sometimes they look OK until you apply a load


----------



## Don2222 (May 5, 2014)

Yes that is why the t-stat can fool us. I heard the relay click but not enough power to turn the call light on!


----------



## bmfox (May 8, 2014)

Hello, i got a heatilator cab50 that is in the same status. It was low on pellets, a couple cups left in the hopper. I put a bag in and when it calls for heat all that runs is the vent fan. It blinks blue light four times, no auger movement, and the orange/red light on the side of the control box is on. I replaced tstat batteries, cleaned the auger shoot, cleaned the vacum line. Kinda puzzled. How do i test the auger motor? Could a snap disc gone bad? Dont have the manual, gotta download a new one.


----------



## Don2222 (May 8, 2014)

bmfox said:


> Hello, i got a heatilator cab50 that is in the same status. It was low on pellets, a couple cups left in the hopper. I put a bag in and when it calls for heat all that runs is the vent fan. It blinks blue light four times, no auger movement, and the orange/red light on the side of the control box is on. I replaced tstat batteries, cleaned the auger shoot, cleaned the vacum line. Kinda puzzled. How do i test the auger motor? Could a snap disc gone bad? Dont have the manual, gotta download a new one.



Check to make sure the Vacuum line is securely on the barb on the stove. If the vacuum line falls off or is loose and leaks the auger will not turn. Then check the high limit switch, the one with the lttle red button between the wire contacts. Press the button, if that tripped, then the auger will not turn.


----------



## tjnamtiw (May 8, 2014)

And PLEASE do all that with the stove UNPLUGGED


----------



## smwilliamson (May 13, 2014)

Find the red wire coming from the control box, it goes to the vac switch, take a reading with your DMM off that and grounding out on the stove, no reading? Dead control board. Just played around with one today.


----------



## Don2222 (May 13, 2014)

smwilliamson said:


> Find the red wire coming from the control box, it goes to the vac switch, take a reading with your DMM off that and grounding out on the stove, no reading? Dead control board. Just played around with one today.



What voltage should it be reading? What voltage scale should be set on the multi-meter?


----------



## smwilliamson (May 13, 2014)

coming out will be 118 or so but since your grounding to the frame it will be half of that.


----------



## Don2222 (May 13, 2014)

smwilliamson said:


> coming out will be 118 or so but since your grounding to the frame it will be half of that.



Were you at the NEHPBA Convention? Great show, I did not cya?


----------



## smwilliamson (May 13, 2014)

Don2222 said:


> Were you at the NEHPBA Convention? Great show, I did not cya?


Sorry dude. Got a company to run, little league coach and a wife to adore...so HPBA is going to have to wait in line.


----------



## tjnamtiw (May 13, 2014)

smwilliamson said:


> coming out will be 118 or so but since your grounding to the frame it will be half of that.


????  Half??


----------

